# quick books help



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Have been using Quickbooks since 04 and it has worked great for me. My cpa said I really learned it fast. Only problem I can't seem to solve is this....
I have an unpaid invoice from last year that my cpa wrote off as a bad dept. I don't know how to delete it from Quickbooks. It shows up in my aging summory and it's starting to annoy me. Cpa wants 85.00 per hour to remotely connect to me ( RAZ ) to remedy the problem. NOT!!
Anyone here able to help? Thanks


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Fix it in the journel and they will come.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Wheew!! I am blonde remember? That flew over my head like a bullet.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

My quickbooks has a journel entry type of thingy to where i can make adjustments to stupid mistakes that i make when i feel like being a stupid person, like that time i mistook a bad waterheater that I replaced, to only find out after the fact that it was a slab leak that was causing the water not to heat. Oops. TO be young.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Why cant you go to the invoice , go to edit menu and delete?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

quickstopbooks is bad about limiting the amount of changes you can make to an invoice. Bastards.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

From what I know about qb contractors addition 2004, that will not work. It still is in the aging summary


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

It will not delete the invoice if it is an unpaid invoice. Been there, tried that.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

You could call support for 59$ and hour I think. LOL, in your dreams Intuit.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Write off Bad Debt


From the receive payments window, select the invoice to be written off, click on discount. From the discount window enter the amount to be written off and select "bad debt expense" as the account. This write-off method will not adjust the liability included for sales tax on the invoice. Neither will it reduce the sales reported on your sales by item reports. Therefore a more comprehensive method is to use a credit memo. Plus you may need to set up a new item called "bad debt write-off taxable " – Item type = other charge, account = bad debt expense, tax code = tax . To write off bad debt that did not include sales tax, set up a second item called “bad debt write-off non taxable. First create a credit memo with the tax or non taxable bad debt item and save. For versions 2005 and later, a POP-UP will ask you if you want to link this to an invoice. For earlier versions, at the customer payment window, highlight the invoice to offset with the credit memo and click the Set Credits button.

From intuit


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

And to think they send me mail wanting me to upgrade. :wacko:
Yea maybe. IF IT WOULD DELETE UNPAID INVOICES!!!!!


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Finally. A man with true qb knowledge. :clap:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I bet plumbcrazy could help you. She is like the Dali Lama when it comes to Qbooks. Westcoastplumber is pretty damn good with it too.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The way I did it was marked it paid, but then made a general ledger entry subtracting the amount paid. This way everything balances out. One thing you could look for is a reverse entry. If I was at my other office I could be more of help. Sorry.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I should just get me some matches and use the sob's house for firewood that owes the money. I would feel better anyway. AND WARM INSIDE. :laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Did you put a lien on his property?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

And don't forget to send the deadbeat a 1099 for the amount not paid. See how he likes owing Big Brother.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I have the same version of Quickbooks on my home computer. This works and will remove it from your aging report.

Record a bad debt

From the Customers menu, choose Receive Payments .
 In the Receive Payments window select the name of the customer from whom you incurred the bad debt.
 Leave the amount field at 0.00.
 In the list of outstanding invoices or statement charges, put a checkmark in front of the line that will not be paid. You'll get the following warning: "You cannot apply an amount greater than the total payment plus any existing credits." Click OK. The checkmark disappears leaving a square box in front of the line that will not be paid.
 In the Receive Payments window, click the Set Discount button. In the Discount and Credits window, enter the amount of the bad debt in the Amount of Discount field and the name of your bad debt expense account in the Discount Account field.
 Click Done in the Discount and Credits window.
The procedure described above does not affect your sales tax liability.
 In the Receive Payments window, save the bad debt transaction.
 If necessary, change your sales tax liability


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

See, I told you she was like the Dali Lama, of the Qbooks. We should listen to her, cause she is smarter than us, cause she is a women, and that is what my wife reminds me of on a daily bases.
Rockstar"yes my wife housetrained me" Plumber


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

rockstar p----whipped plumber


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

im not plumber whipped, i whip plumbers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

jump rockstar- yes honey how high?


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> Have been using Quickbooks since 04 and it has worked great for me. My cpa said I really learned it fast. Only problem I can't seem to solve is this....
> I have an unpaid invoice from last year that my cpa wrote off as a bad dept. I don't know how to delete it from Quickbooks. It shows up in my aging summory and it's starting to annoy me. Cpa wants 85.00 per hour to remotely connect to me ( RAZ ) to remedy the problem. NOT!!
> Anyone here able to help? Thanks


 Cpa's charge that much? What do they think they are? Plumbers?:laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

gusty60 said:


> Cpa's charge that much? What do they think they are? Plumbers?:laughing:


 Thats why I raised my prices.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Plasticman said:


> And to think they send me mail wanting me to upgrade. :wacko:
> Yea maybe. IF IT WOULD DELETE UNPAID INVOICES!!!!!


QB 2007 deletes invoices


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I think I can delete invoices from mine, but mine is ancient - about 1998. Another reason to not upgrade!


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks Plumbcrazy. It worked like a champ.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

stillaround said:


> QB 2007 deletes invoices


From an accounting standpoint, deleting the invoice is wrong. Especially if the job took place in the previous tax year. Deleting the invoice will wipe out the A/R and lower that years sales; however, it won't show up at the end of the current year as a bad debt (which you can write off). 

Once the tax year is over, you shouldn't change your books. Retained earnings will get messed up and if you do it enough, it will be very time consuming trying to figure out and undo what you did.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

From an ownership standpoint , I want power over all accounting. Your move.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I need more help. My cpa wants a general ledger for last year on a cash basis. I emailed it to her and she said this,,,, " The general ledger you sent is more like a transaction listing. Try and find
the General Ledger that is sorted by account groups so that we can see what
went in and out of each account".
The one I sent shows each check written and to whom and the amount. I think she just wants the grand total of all checks along with all other categories and their totals. 
Thanks, lost again.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

From the *<Reports>* menu click on *<Accountant and Taxes>*

click on *<General Ledger>*

when the report comes up, click on the Dates drop down menu and click on *<Last Fiscal Year>*

This report should be sorted by account name or number depending on how your chart of accounts is set up.

You should see each account with a beginning balance, all transactions for the date range and an ending balance. These balances will in turn be reflected on your Balance Sheet and P&L reports.

You can export this to an Excel file to email or email it directly from the report. Exporting it to Excel gives your accountant the ability to work with the numbers without having to retype all of them. Emailing it directly from the report sends it as a PDF file.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Plasticman

Sounds like you sent the right report but in "Detail". Try it in the "Summary" version. Detail is every transaction and can be quite lengthy.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

ckoch407 said:


> Plasticman
> 
> Sounds like you sent the right report but in "Detail". Try it in the "Summary" version. Detail is every transaction and can be quite lengthy.


Thanks but how do you find summary versus detail?


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Can't you just send her a copy of the Quickbooks file?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Agree w/PC. Maybe making an Accountant's Copy would be best.

Look in the File menu. Then the accountant can pull whatever report they want.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Plasticman said:


> Thanks but how do you find summary versus detail?


PC makes a good point. The accountant should have a current accountants copy on hand. Its just as easy.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Providing an Accountant's Copy through Quickbooks is helpful.

However...you still need to run this report and know what these numbers mean in relation to your Balance Sheet. YOU and your CPA should be able to know not just HOW but WHY these numbers matter.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks yall. I think my cpa girlie girl is a trainee as she keeps emailing me with questions even after speaking on the phone to her. Why is tax time such a p.i.t.a?


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I hope she is only billing trainee rates. T & M can get very expensive when someone is not experienced. Just sayin'


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Maybe she's just looking for an excuse to call you. Hint hint.




Plasticman said:


> Thanks yall. I think my cpa girlie girl is a trainee as she keeps emailing me with questions even after speaking on the phone to her. Why is tax time such a p.i.t.a?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

PlumbCrazy said:


> I hope she is only billing trainee rates. T & M can get very expensive when someone is not experienced. Just sayin'


I wish I had a "thanks" button. :laughing:


----------

